# Loosing Sanity Over Pap Smear Abnormalities!



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Lady I am loosing sanity over Abnormal Pap Tests!!!I had one six months ago and it came back with slight a typical cells. Had I not called the doctors office I would of never found out these results and all would have been well. You know no news is good news!Well since I have no HPV they don't worry. Could be inflammation. Could be infection. This is all the stuff they told me. Shouldn't they check for infection?Well I insisted a recheck and I had this last month before christmas. Well yesterday I get a note in the mail that the PAP test showed the same thing with NO CHANGE.So I called the office to ask now what and they said we will recheck in 6 months again and not to worry. I said if its infection or inflammation shouldn't we be looking to see if maybe this is why? But again told not to worry and see me in 6 months.What do I do? Not worry. Let it go.Be thankful its not HPV or cancer cells but how long till these cells change into something bad?Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! What do I do to stay calm???


----------



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Vamplady.Don't know if I can be of any help really.Did you speak to your doctor when you called? If not, maybe you could ask to speak to them over the phone or make an appointment for a chat. This way, they can discuss the results properly with you and tell you what the results mean.It's Ok for them to say 'don't worry', but that's not so easy is it? I'm sure as they say, there is nothing to worry about, but it would be worth a chat to ease your mind.Tallgirl.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It doesn't mean they've even started on the road to something bad.I know it is scary to hear anything isn't 100% normal, but that things are kind of hanging out where they are is a good sign. I know there is the "well treat it with something anyway" but it could be any sort of mild irritation and throwing antibiotics or other things at it could be worse than anything going on right now. Do you take baths or showers, do you use any products in your bath water? Could be the mix of bacteria in there isn't quite right, not that it is wrong, just not ideal for you. You might be a little drier in there than normal and that is irritating thingsKeeping an eye on it is about all you can do.Unfortunately the freaking out about it is probably worse for you than anything else. Do some relaxation techniques to try to get yourself calmed down.


----------



## xgracex (May 1, 2006)

According to my gyn, there are many benign things that can affect the results of a pap (yeast infections, timing of pap, testing issues -- like if they didn't get it to the slide quick enough, etc.). If they've checked you for HPV, and you've come back clean, that is a good thing. Sometimes people test abnormal a few times and then it clears on its own. It is good they are rechecking you again in 6 months, keeping an eye on it. Just remember to go back in for that test.


----------



## prudoh (Feb 7, 2008)

Same thing happened to me 17 years ago, do not let this go even if you have to change Docs. you are lucky to find this problem early insist on dealing with it. Dont panic just dont ignore it. there are solutions.


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I had a few bad paps. My first bad pap was LSIL or CIN I, they did a colposcopy and biopsy and did follow up paps. I had to go every 4 months for a year and I had to have 3 normal tests in a row to be considered healthy. After the 3 normal tests in a row happened I was able to go back to my normal once a year pap. I also tested positive for HPV they used the Digene Hybrid DNA test. Then after a few good tests my next pap was ASCUS my doctor said it's a result that is tricky she said they don't know why it happens but it's nor nearly as bad as my LSIL test. She said come back in 6 months and I was fine. She said it was probably an infection. Don't worry your doctor is doing the right thing about retesting. I do know how nervous you are feeling I'm nervous every year when I have to have a new one done.


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

I am in the very same situation right now! I got the call the pap had abnormal cells.........no dysplasia and I wanted to re-test and they want me to wait 3 months!







I felt like if something bad is going to happen shouldn't I be retested sooner? They said the test would just come back the same! So now I get to think about this for 3 months .......I have the worst periods too.........they didn't test for hpv but said they would at my next appt.............I will be worrying about this too..............







Mary::







))


----------

